# Brandungsangeln in/um Harboøre



## Snoeky (14. Mai 2019)

hallo,

Ich fahre im Sommer mit der Familie nach Harboøre und möchte gerne da an der Küste fischen gehen. 

Könnt ihr mir da Tipps geben? 

Wo bekomme ich die Erlaubniss? 
Gibt es Tageskarten? 
Wo kann ich dort Köder bekommen? 
Mit welchen Arten kann ich Anfang Juli rechnen? 
Welchen Equipment benötige ich dafür? 

Ich danke euch schon mal vielmals!


----------



## jörn (15. Mai 2019)

Hi,

wir sind gerade an der Küste bei Vrist 3 km vor Harboøre. Von Vrist kommend der Beschilderung nach Harboøre folgend steht an einer Kreuzung ein Kasten mit Sandorm. Die letzten zwei Tage täglich frisch und kühl. Das Päckchen für 20 Kronen. Selber Wattwurm graben geht gut auf dem Weg nach Thyborøn zwischen den Windrädern und dem Chemiwerk / Industrie oder vor dem Industriepark. Parkplätze direkt  an der Straße.

Ich habe gestern mein aller erstes Brandungsangeln gemacht am Strand unterhalb von Vrist. Und es war der absolute Hammer. 4 Flundern 1 Kliesche und 1 Wolfsbarsch. Da mir bzgl weit werfen noch die Übung fehlt habe ich wirklich nah gefischt evt 30 Meter. Ich hatte ein 80g Blei an einer Preiswerten Brandungsrute mit Plattfischvorfach.

Ich hab es bereut meine Gummistiefel nicht angezogen zu haben da ich wegen nasser Schuhe und der Kälte vorzeitig abbrechen musste. Der Campingstuhl war Gold wert 

Den Angelschein bekommst du online https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setLocale.do?language=

Bei starkem Wind bin ich nach Thorsminde und an die Oddesundbrücke.

Mangels Erfahrung weiß ich leider nicht was im Juli Sinn macht zu befischen. Sorry

Viel Spaß


----------



## Snoeky (15. Mai 2019)

moin Jörn!

schonmal vielen dank für die Infos!

Wir fahren in die Feriensiedlung bei Vejlby.

Ich denke das ich passende Rute da habe mit 180gr WG und lang genug werden die auch sein.
Ein Dreibein zum ablegen der Ruten habe ich auch.

Das mit den Würmern ist schonmal sehr gut zu wissen!!!vielleicht kannst du mir mal die GPS Daten von der Kreuzung schicken oder ein Bild von googleearth mit einen Kreuz? Danke

Auf der Internetseite für den Angelschein war ich auch schon gucken,ich verstehe nur nicht wo der Unterschied ist zwischen Angelschein und Hobbyangelschein ;-( kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? Ich denke das für mich der Angelschein richtig ist da man dort auch Tageskarten bestellen kann oder?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. Mai 2019)

Moin Snoeky,
der Hobbyangelschein auf der rechten Seite ist für die Netzfischerei, also nichts für Touristen.
Den bräuchte man wenn man Stellnetze z.B. im Ringköbingfjord stellen möchte, so wie mein Vermieter.
Du brauchst den aus dem linken Fenster.
BG
Carsten


----------



## jörn (20. Mai 2019)

sandorm Kiste zwischen vrist und harboore.
Ich kann das selber graben wie oben beschrieben nur empfehlen. Wir waren äußerst überrascht dabei wilde Austern gefunden zu haben o. Wir waren einfach schlecht informiert da wir im Nachhinein gelesen haben das es zumindest am Limfjord normal sein soll.

Grüße


----------



## Snoeky (22. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin 
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Für selber graben hab ich leider keine Zeitbombe Familienurlaub  

Ich bin froh wenn ich du Rute 1-2 mal im Wasser halten kann


----------



## jörn (22. Mai 2019)

Ok wenn die Familie keine Austern mag vielleicht mögen sie Taschenkrebse? Denn die werden dir evt genauso wie mir die Würmer von den Haken knabbern 

Anbei Harboore Impressionen...

Petri















!


----------



## Snoeky (24. Mai 2019)

Moin Jörn, 

Petri! 
Wie groß sind die Flundern? Gibts ein Mindestmaß und kann ich am kompletten Strand Fischen wo ich will oder gibt es begrenzte Bereiche? 

Weiterhin dickes Petri!


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Mai 2019)

@jörn Ein dickes Petri und schöne Bilder


----------



## Garrett P.I. (24. Mai 2019)

Normalerweise kannst du am ganzen Strand angeln - es gibt aber gelegentlich Schutzzonen, speziell um Süßwassereinläufe herum. Ich kenne mich auf der Ecke nicht aus, deswegen kann ich dir dazu nichts genaueres sagen.

Mindestmaße immer aktuell unter https://fiskeristyrelsen.dk/lyst-og...aal-og-fredningstider/mindstemaal-i-saltvand/ (Flunder=Skrubbe)


----------



## jörn (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

Bzgl der Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten habe ich insbesondere auf deutschen Seiten wiedersprüchlige Angaben gefunden. Die genannte Dänische Seite ist vermutlich die beste Quelle!
Ich hatte mir für die Brandungsangel Premiere Vorfächer mit Hakengröße 1/0 und 2/0 bestellt und mit diesen geangelt.
Ich empfehle im Mai 2/0 da mir mit den kleineren einige untermaßige Fische mit tief geschluckten Haken an die Angeln gegangen sind. Ein zurück setzten war meist nicht zu verantworten. Evt. Hilft eine lange Zange zum Haken lösen aber diese muss wirklich schlank sein. Mit den größeren Haken war es zwar etwas ruhiger dafür mit deutlich weniger untermaßigen.

Bei meiner ersten Aktion ohne jegliche Brandungserfahrung hatte ich das Glück einen Angler mit süßwasserausrüstung zu treffen der eine Flunder gefangen hat exakt in dem Moment als ich mit meiner Ausrüstüng ankam. Peter, cooler Typ! 
Das hat mich natürlich extrem motiviert und nette Gesellschaft hatte man auch.

Wir haben meist auf einer trockenen Sandbank am südlichen Zipfel vor Vrist gefischt. Achtung vor den schmalen Bereichen die Wasser führen dort versinkt man evt knie tief im Schlick!  

Den Weg zu den nördlich gelegenen Molen haben wir uns gespart da wir vor Ort ganz gute Erhebnisse hatten.

Petri


----------



## Snoeky (6. Juni 2019)

Danke danke für die vielen Infos!

Könnt ihr mir noch sagen mit welchen Arten ich vermehrt Anfang Juli rechnen  kann? 

Bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett ;D


----------



## jörn (2. Juli 2019)

Hi Snoeky,

Bist du schon Vor Ort? Ich wäre durchaus interessiert an Erfahrungen / Fangmeldungen 

Grüße


----------



## Snoeky (3. Juli 2019)

Moin Jörn 

Leider ist der Wind gerade sehr stark und die Wellen 2-3m hoch. 
Die 150gr krallenbleie werden so an Land gespült.... 3 Flundern konnte ich aber trotzdem verhaften. 
Ich hab direkt am Strand von Vejlby gefischt. 

Jetzt gleich werde ich es mal auf den Wellenbrechern bei Vrist versuchen.


----------



## jörn (3. Juli 2019)

Cool Petri!

Schau mal hier die kostenlosen dänische Seekarte. Evt. Hilft das bei der Wahl der Mole falls du ins tiefere willst.

https://kartor.eniro.se/?c=55.258565,9.725733&z=17&l=nautical

Sag mal bitte ob es in der Kiste wie oben beschrieben noch Wattwurm gibt.

Grüße


----------



## Snoeky (3. Juli 2019)

Moin 

da wo ich hin will sind ja nur 2,5m tief  
Werde dann doch rüber zu ferring. 

Gestern stand die Kiste mit den wattwürmern noch da


----------



## Snoeky (3. Juli 2019)

Ein Bild von der Brandung


----------



## Snoeky (3. Juli 2019)

Mist,gerade ist die Kiste mit den warrwürmern nicht mehr da


----------



## Snoeky (3. Juli 2019)

Jörn,weißt du zufällig wo noch so ne Kiste steht?


----------



## jörn (3. Juli 2019)

Snoeky schrieb:


> Jörn,weißt du zufällig wo noch so ne Kiste steht?



Echt jetzt? Die Kiste ist einfach weg? Krass. Ich hatte eigentlich nur gefragt da ich in ca 1 Woche in Haderslev bin und den ww Einkauf evt. Mit einem Ausflug verbinden könnte. 

Zur größten Not bleibt nur das selber graben. Ist zwar etwas schweißtreibend aber in richt7ng Thyborøn wirklich schnell erledigt. Da sind ohne Ende ww.

Die ww die übrig geblieben sind habe ich mir meist auf meine ködernadeln aufgezogen und großzügig mit Salz bestreut um sie zu konservieren. Die waren auch fängig aber das kennst du bestimmt.

Das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung ohne Praxis Erfahrung.
Aber müssten Sandaale / tobiasfisch dk tobis nicht auch fängig sein?
Seeringelwürmer findet man dem hören sagen auch einfacher als ww.


Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Snoeky (4. Juli 2019)

Moin Jörn, 

Ja war gerade nochmal gucken aber die Kiste ist weg. Die Frau vom minimarkt in vrist hat mir gesagt das die Leute wegen den starken auflandingen keine Ww suchen können und deswegen die Kiste auch nicht da ist. 

Und die Frau sagte mir auch,dass es links runter in Richtung Campingplatz auch ne Kiste geben soll. 


Wir sind heute in Thyborøn am Aquarium mit den kinder,da werde ich mal beim angelladen vorbei schauen.


----------



## Snoeky (4. Juli 2019)

Moin Jörn 

Ich habe mir aus thyborøn vom Laden eine Dose Seeringelwürmer mitgebracht. 

Freitag haben die nochmal wenig Wind und Sonne gemeldet da werde ich es nochmal probieren. 

Und abends geht es schon wieder in Richtung Heimat. 7 Tage sind um  

Schön ruhig ist es hier!wenig Tourismus genau das was wir suchen


----------



## jörn (4. Juli 2019)

Cool! Das freut mich zu hören das du noch Naturköder bekommen hast. Uns hat die Ecke im Mai auch wirklich gut gefallen und ich möchte unbedingt nochmal zum Brandungsangeln wiederkommen. Es ist auch bei uns sehr Wetter bzw. windabhänigig gewesen. Ich hatte das Glück das an der oddesundbrücke zur Zeit vom starken Wind gerade große Schwärme hornhecht vorbeigezogen sind. Das war auch ein wirklich starkes Erlebnis da ich einige hornhechte fangen konnte aber was ich noch viel beeindruckender fand waren diese Nachläufer Fischschwärme bis direkt vor die Füße.

Ich plane ja gerade meinen Trip für den 13.7. ich denke ich werde mich vor der Grenze mit Naturköder eindecken aber was haben denn die seeringelwürmer in Thyborøn gekostet?

Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Fisch Bilder!  

Beste Grüße


----------



## Snoeky (5. Juli 2019)

Moin 

Gefangen habe ich nichts mehr.... leider! 
Aber ich bin mit den Schollen die ich gefangen habe diesen Urlaub sehr zufrieden. 
Es war das erste mal für mich mit brandungsangeln und hat mir doch wohl Spaß gemacht. 

Die Gegend ist klasse,schön ruhig einfach ein Traum. Das Haus was wir im Doblervej hatten war auch super,sah aus als wenn es gerade renoviert wurde. 

Für die ringler wollte die gute Frau 50 Kronen haben. Teurer als ne Tageskarte zum angeln. 

Ich denke wenn der Wind jetzt nach lässt bekommt man auch wieder wattis.


----------



## Jps (15. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, eure Nachrichten sind zwar schon 2 Jahre her aber vielleicht bekommt es der ein oder andere ja trotzdem mit.  Im September fahren wir mit ein paar Freunden nach Vrist und wollen natürlich auch das Angeln an der Küste nicht verpassen. Das letzte Angeln ist schon einige Jahre her und bisher auch nur an Teichen passiert daher wollte ich euch einmal um ein paar Grund Tipps fragen. Ich habe mich schonmal ein bisschen eingelesen und weiß jetzt zumindest welche Hakengrösse und Köder ich am besten verwenden sollte. Eine Angel habe ich noch von damals aus Norderney und sollte für das Meeresangeln passen. Ziel sollen die Platten sein  Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar gute Spots wo ihr bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt? Sind hier viele Angler unterwegs oder eher weniger? Zu welcher Uhrzeit sollten wir es am besten probieren? Und vielleicht noch ein paar “geheime Tipps“? Ich wäre Euch für jede Antwort und jeden Tipp dankbar. 
Liebe Grüße


----------

